# Any Pokémon Dreams?



## VelvetEspeon (Mar 25, 2009)

*Any Pokémon Dreams?*

I've had an interesting dream about Pokémon Platunim last night. While I was playing the game (in my dream), I came accross a Galactic Grunt in a house. He said his friend (also a member of Team Galactic) was killed in some sort of fight. He asked the player to invite his (non-Team Galactic) friends to the house (I don't know if it was his or not) so there could be some sort of funeral, I think. I did so. He was standing behind a coffin you'd see in the Lost Tower (DP version). Then, he asked me to get some silver horn for some reason. I got it. Then, a little later, he asked me to burry his friend near Lake Valor. I don't remember much after that. I think I might write a fanfiction about this dream, too. It was (in my opinion) my best Pokémon dream ever. So, what Pokémon dreams did you have?


----------



## Thorne (Mar 25, 2009)

*Re: Any Pokémon Dreams?*

I've honestly never had a Pokémon dream,much to my own disappointment. 
I had a dream where blue bunnies made of wood gave me food in small paper bags while I sat on a throne thought. ._.


----------



## Eeveelution (Mar 25, 2009)

*Re: Any Pokémon Dreams?*

Recently, I dreamed that I was playing a Pokémon game (with DP graphics), and in the middle, I saw Temari, Kankurou, and Gaara from Naruto. They had DP style sprites, and either Temari or Kankurou said, "We should go now." Then Gaara said, "...yes. Let's." Thing is, they were talking in text like games, not voices. So two of my favorite things were combined.

But about one or two years ago, I dreamed I was playing Pokémon Crystal. I was in Goldenrod City by the train tracks, standing south of it. Then I walked to the north side of it, and suddenly the graphics were revamped. I walked back to the south side, and things returned to normal. I repeated the process several times, and it was like nothing else existed. Even though I can't remember it exactly, I still remember how it felt. It has a special meaning to me.


----------



## spaekle (Mar 25, 2009)

*Re: Any Pokémon Dreams?*

I had a dream where a Toxicroak came into my room for no apparent reason. I gave it a hug and woke up happy. :> 

I also had a dream that I don't remember very well; it involved me riding in a car with a bunch of Gym Leaders and Lance was driving. Hmm.

Occasionally Pokemon will appear in my dreams, but I tend to not have dreams that are strictly _about_ Pokemon.


----------



## Flora (Mar 25, 2009)

*Re: Any Pokémon Dreams?*

Most of my Pokemon-related dreams involve Darkrai being creepy or a very evil Ash.

Then again most of my dreams in general involve at least _some _mind control, so...XP


----------



## Invader Palkia (Mar 27, 2009)

*Re: Any Pokémon Dreams?*

I have pokemon dreams all the time. Right now I remember one with a demonic Mr. Mime.

Aaaaaah
Luckily Origin Giratina and my Pokesona rescued me! :D
Cuz the Mr. Mime was hiding in a petshop and throwing everyone that passed into an evil portal of doom at the bottom of some crazy Turquoise colored Staircase.
I can't remember how it ended.
I also had a dream where I noticed I was having a dream, and tried to transform into a Palkia. I failed. :(
And another dream where team rocket tried to take over a mall xD
And... Hmm...
Ah, yes. A strange one that was actually somewhat fanfic-able about a Shiny Nidoran(f) named Saisha and a Vulpix named Vook, who were trying to escape human scientists because Saisha was an escaped Test subject and Vook was an alien. By the end of the dream, Saisha was a Nidoqueen, and they were living in a little house :3
That was a cool dream.
...


----------



## Alxprit (Mar 27, 2009)

*Re: Any Pokémon Dreams?*

I love the subject of Pokémon dreams. I know I've had a lot in the past, but they don't come to me at the moment.

A recent one involved Rotom coming out of my game. It might have been a fun dream, I don't remember it that well.


----------



## Darksong (Mar 27, 2009)

*Re: Any Pokémon Dreams?*



Eeveelution said:


> Recently, I dreamed that I was playing a Pokémon game (with DP graphics), and in the middle, I saw Temari, Kankurou, and Gaara from Naruto. They had DP style sprites, and either Temari or Kankurou said, "We should go now." Then Gaara said, "...yes. Let's." Thing is, they were talking in text like games, not voices. So two of my favorite things were combined.


Awesome... I like your description on that one. I can completely imagine it.

I can't really remember any Pokemon dreams I had but the one I had when I FIRST started playing/watching Pokemon. It took place in a clear path in a forest, and there was a HUGE swarm of Scyther flying above the treetops, all in the same position. I could _hear_ the flapping and buzzing of their wings. It was so realistic. The sky was blue and... almost cloudless. And there was one scyther on the ground, looking up and with its left scythe guarding its upper chest, neck and chin, and then it looked up, and said, "Fury Cutter...!" It was in a slight hiss, but also a bug-like voice, but also a dangerous one... and then it leaped up and flew in the direction the others were going. I can still remember it vividly.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Mar 27, 2009)

*Re: Any Pokémon Dreams?*

I have a spotty record of remembering dreams, but I don't recall having any specifically Pokemon dreams. I've had a few dreams about Super Smash Bros., and someone was Pikachu most of the time. Pikachu, Eevee, and Squirtle have probably been characters in some of my dreams, but never a dream that's specifically Pokemon.


----------



## Amber and Zack (Mar 27, 2009)

*Re: Any Pokémon Dreams?*

I had a dream that my best friend told me she was gay, then evil Ash comes up with an evil Pikachu, zaps my friend, then runs off. After that, my Language Arts teacher gave my some money and a pokéball, then she runs off with Ash. I let out the Pokémon, which was an espeon, then told it to use flametrower, which it did, then I ran off. It was weird... =D

*I told her not to watch Pokémon animé reruns before she went to bed!*

^_^

~Amber+Zack


----------



## Flora (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: Any Pokémon Dreams?*



Amber and Zack said:


> I had a dream that my best friend told me she was gay, then evil Ash comes up with an evil Pikachu, zaps my friend, then runs off. After that, my Language Arts teacher gave my some money and a pokéball, then she runs off with Ash. I let out the Pokémon, which was an espeon, then told it to use flametrower, which it did, then I ran off. It was weird... =D


:D *notices the part with evil Ash* Technically the correct terminology is "Ash when he is possessed by the King of Pokélantis", but I'll let it slide. ^^

Whenever I don't have a weird dream about Darkrai I have an awesome dream about Dictator!Ash Possessed!Ash.


----------



## VelvetEspeon (Mar 29, 2009)

*Re: Any Pokémon Dreams?*



VelvetEspeon said:


> I've had an interesting dream about Pokémon Platunim last night. While I was playing the game (in my dream), I came accross a Galactic Grunt in a house. He said his friend (also a member of Team Galactic) was killed in some sort of fight. He asked the player to invite his (non-Team Galactic) friends to the house (I don't know if it was his or not) so there could be some sort of funeral, I think. I did so. He was standing behind a coffin you'd see in the Lost Tower (DP version). Then, he asked me to get some silver horn for some reason. I got it. Then, a little later, he asked me to burry his friend near Lake Valor. I don't remember much after that. I think I might write a fanfiction about this dream, too. It was (in my opinion) my best Pokémon dream ever. So, what Pokémon dreams did you have?


And the weird thing was, I wanted to give the poor guy a hug. But I couldn't, because I was only playing a game.


----------



## Darksong (Mar 29, 2009)

*Re: Any Pokémon Dreams?*

^I always feel like hugging people. I've hugged about 4 different Naruto characters a total of 7 times.

My dreams always feel like they have Pokemon in them, but I can never really remember them. My dream last night had something to do with...

Darn I can't remember. I hardly ever have Pokemon dreams that I can remember.


----------



## Alxprit (Mar 30, 2009)

*Re: Any Pokémon Dreams?*

I had an odd dream the other night. I dreamt I was turned into a Vespiquen and made the leader of a hive, but I actually ended up becoming Aaron's Vespiquen.

I'm going to go get and train a Vespiquen just because of that.


----------



## Lupine Volt (Mar 30, 2009)

*Re: Any Pokémon Dreams?*

Well, I once dreamed that I was being strangled by a Roselia. Does that count?


----------



## FKOD (Mar 30, 2009)

*Re: Any Pokémon Dreams?*

I've had several pokemon dreams. The first one I can remember is one where this gallade lured a chikorita into some clearing in a forest and absorbed her life force (or maybe something else, all I saw were shiny spherical doodads). I'm thinking that chikorita was my partner, Rhea, from PMD2, and the gallade was Ithiet from either Diamond or Pearl, I can't remember which (maybe Diamond?).

The next one took place on a beach. I was walking around with some chao following me, and I walked up to a xatu and asked where everyone was. He replied something along the lines of, "They're off fighting the bloody wars overseas." I assume that the xatu was Xyvix from my Diamond game.

The most recent one I had was one where a scyther and a sentret (at least I think it was a sentret) were looking for treasure in some cave. The dream looked like a 2-D platformer. I don't have any scythers that I'm attatched to, but this was around the time I discovered TCoD, so I figure that's where the scyther came from.


----------



## Mewtwo (Mar 30, 2009)

*Re: Any Pokémon Dreams?*

Most of my Pokemon dreams involve team Rocket in some way or another, except one where there were Digi eggs and Pokemon eggs floating in a lake and I saved the Digieggs and Ash saved the Pokemon eggs.

And the other ninty nine hundreths of my Pokemon dreams include Team Rocket (or other evil team), and two thirds of that involve that evil team chasing me. Through school.

...Yeah. I'm messed up.


----------



## sagefo (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: Any Pokémon Dreams?*

I had a dream where I was traveling through johto with a group of trainers. We were in the middle of a swamp, and our pokemon were exhausted, but luckily we found a pokemon center. Our pokemon collapsed in front of it(for some reason they were out of their pokeballs). The nurse came out to help us, but a feraligatr popped out of a bog, then pulled her away and ate her.


----------



## nothing to see here (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: Any Pokémon Dreams?*

The last Pokémon-related dream I remember was sometime last year... I think I actually posted it in the last "Pokémon dreams" topic.  There was a Munchlax that someone had left at an airport, and I ended up watching the Munchlax (who had to sit around with all the suitcases at the lost luggage section) until someone finally came to pick the little guy up.

Haven't had any Pokémon-related dreams since then, though.  I did have a dream this week that had Edward Elric (from Fullmetal Alchemist) in it for some reason... but I wasn't able to remember much of anything else about it.


----------



## Alxprit (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: Any Pokémon Dreams?*

I dreamt I was a Ledian and beat up a Yanmega.


----------



## Eeveelution (Apr 10, 2009)

*Re: Any Pokémon Dreams?*

Well, just recently I dreamed I was playing a Pokémon-themed game of pretend or something like that. Thing is, we weren't just playing pretend, we were Pokémon playing Pokémon-themed pretend. Naturally I was an Eevee, and the other two in the game were a Luxray and Espeon, probably because I was thinking of these two characters in Charizard Morph's Pokémorph story. (They actually were those characters...) Near the end I evolved into Umbreon, which was admittedly pretty cool. I could kinda control it, though, and when I made the names for two baby Pokémon, I thought about them as hard as I usually do because I used Japanese for their names. (I'm obsessed with Japan. Don't know why, I just am.)

A fair amount of my dreams include Pokémon, though. Sometimes it's a game, sometimes it has a few random Pokémon thrown in, but I've loved Pokémon as long as I can remember, so it's natural, I guess.


----------



## GalladeMaster (Apr 14, 2009)

*Re: Any Pokémon Dreams?*

About 3 days ago I had a not-so-fun dream, but it was interesting: All I remember is that I was writing a book about Dragon-type Pokemon, I was half-way through the Flygon section when I woke up. I also remember writing this:"...Flygon have patterns on their wings which make different musical notes when the wings flap, these patterns are different in every individual..."


----------



## S. E. (Apr 14, 2009)

*Re: Any Pokémon Dreams?*

I remember waking up yesterday (or was it the day before? I can't remember) morning and thinking "Oh great, I'm a Flareon now". I can't remember if the dream I had before I woke up was Pokemon-related, though. I tend to have fairly strange thoughts after I wake up from a dream, usually because I'm still under the impression that the dream was real by then. I haven't had a Pokemon dream in a long time, though.


----------



## VelvetEspeon (Apr 14, 2009)

*Re: Any Pokémon Dreams?*

I had a dream last night about Pokémon Platinum. All of the characters sweared exept for the player and Team Galactic.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Apr 15, 2009)

*Re: Any Pokémon Dreams?*

Well, I had a Pokemon Platinum dream last night. I had just captured the lake trio. (Which I haven't done in real life yet) For some reason, I was able to send out all of them at once, thus allowing me to demolish anybody in my way, including hapless hikers.


----------



## IcySapphire (Apr 15, 2009)

*Re: Any Pokémon Dreams?*

Most of my Pokedreams run in one long continuous story, and what me, Ash, Misty, Brock, May, and Dawn will do that night depends on what happened during the day--so if I played a lot of Suikoden Tierkreis during the day, the resulting dream might involve us running around and interacting with the cast of that game.


----------



## Felidire (Apr 19, 2009)

*Re: Any Pokémon Dreams?*

I had the most fail dream the other night, it took place at my old primary(elementary) school near the bus-stop. there was this Alakazam and a Tyranitar, and the Alakazam was taking the piss out of the tyranitar for it's x4 Weakness to fighting; I was just standing there watching them, and I was _literally_ _thinking:_ "The Alakazam is quicker but the Tyranitar can survive a hit, I hope the Alakazam hits him so the Tyranitar can use Crunch, that would jar the Alakazam's ass".

_I don't think it's possible to have a more fail dream. xD_​


----------



## kidpixkid (Apr 21, 2009)

*Re: Any Pokémon Dreams?*

Long Dream Alert!

There was a Pachirisu following me around to my house. I went on the computer and went to the Pokémon website. There was an alert saying that Rotom was legendary after all. Then there was a Rotom on the screen. It looked like it would come out, so I thumped the computer screen. Rotom came out! It used Discharge on all the computers and stopped them from working. The Pachirisu came in and started the computers up again. Then, Rotom took over a lamp. Rotom Lamp Form was revealed! It used SolarBeam. Fortunately, Dragocune, (my fake Pokémon) Rayquaza, and a metallic Rayquaza with a Dragonair tail rescued me from the Rotom.  Rotom freed the lamp and displayed Ditto-like qualities as I went to watch the Clefairy show with Dragocune, Rayquaza, and the metallic Rayquaza with a Dragonair tail. The Clefairy show is where three Clefairy use Metronome to call a random move. I got to watch the first round of the Clefairy show. Metronome turned into Swift. A display of stars filled the area, then the Clefairy stage faded away. I looked around. I was in my bed. No Rayquaza, no Dragocune, no Clefairy, no stars, no stage.


----------



## nothing to see here (Apr 21, 2009)

*Re: Any Pokémon Dreams?*

Actually had a Pokémon-related dream the other night... though unlike the last one it didn't have any actual Pokémon in it.  Or maybe it did, but they were in Poké Balls the whole time... I'm not sure.

I was in some room with a bunch of metallic-looking tables, and I had a Nintendo DS and a bunch of Poké Balls.  Me and someone else in the room (I can't remember anything about the other person) sat down at one of the tables and started a link battle, except instead of just turning on the games, we had to program the Poké Balls into the game and whichever Pokémon were in them (the top halves were see-through like the ones in the manga, so you could tell what was in them without opening them up) would be put into the games instead.

We both ended up getting two Pokémon in the battle, though the only one I can remember was a Treecko that somehow knew Thundershock and Ember in addition to Quick Attack and some other random move that I never used.  I won with only the Treecko; I can't remember what my other Pokémon was or any of the other person's Pokémon, though.


----------



## Redmoon (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: Any Pokémon Dreams?*

Yesterday, I had a dream my biology teacher made us pass a "trust test" where we had to walk to the end of a cave and back. After we got back, my Language Arts teacher from last year and Dr. House came into the room and told us that the real test was about to begin. Some of the students were assigned as gym leaders and we had to beat all of them then meet up at the Pokemon Center past Victory Road. I fought Team Rocket with someone I don't know who took the position of Pryce, then beat him. I remember fighting the real Crasher Wake after that and just barely winning. Then, I made it through Victory Road and met up with everyone. As I was going to challenge the Elite Four two kids who appeared out of the wall said something like, "You must be worthy for answering five questions correctly. You now have to answer our riddle." Just as I was about to say it (the answer was Indigo Plateau(sp?) my language arts teacher (from last year) beat me to it. 


One I had a long time ago: I was on an island with a laser in the middle. It followed me everywhere and I eventually got it to create four other lasers in the four corners of the island. Mewtwo appeared where the laser was and said, "I'm Mewtwo. Do you have our queen? I've collected a lot of shadows throughout my journey." It turned black and teleported us into the sky. It threw a Poke Ball and Feraligatr came out. I battled it with Venusaur and won.


I've had several others as well but I don't think they're interesting enough to post.


----------



## DecoAoreste (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: Any Pokémon Dreams?*

I never actually dreamt of Pokemon.

However, I did once wake up in the middle of the night. It was 4.16 AM, and the first thing I thought was 'hey, 416, that's Skarmory's max Defense'. Then I quickly fell back asleep.

It probably had something to do with the fact I bred a bunch of Skarmories a few days earlier.


----------



## Invader Palkia (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: Any Pokémon Dreams?*

Just last night I had a dream about a rampaging Deoxys. It was in its attack form, and I'm actually pretty amazed that it was in the right form ^^"
There were lots of Bulbasaur, too, but the Deoxys was most memorable.

I was thinking of Deoxys earlier that night too.


----------



## Psyburn (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: Any Pokémon Dreams?*

Well...I had a strange w=one with Candice...I wont disclose :P


----------



## sankatu (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: Any Pokémon Dreams?*

In once had a dream slighlty influenced by pokemon, I was running through a field and I saw a shiny species of a person, they were: blue, red and sort of purple. I couldn't find in my heart to catch them using a pokeball so I tried to befriend them, alas, it ran away.


----------



## Isabella~ (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: Any Pokémon Dreams?*

Well...I was a Houndoom, and I was randomly getting chased by Team Rocket. Blasting them with a Flamethrower, and running away...And I then climbed up a tree, jumped them, and became human...Being carried away by Ash, a whole bunch of attacks came straight towards us...And I woke up. End of story. Random, huh?


----------



## Invader Palkia (Apr 30, 2009)

*Re: Any Pokémon Dreams?*

Had a PMD dream last night about me (as an Eevee) and Shazz the Pikachu. It was awesome. We were going to this amusement park thing with Some dude (I think it was VonofDeath from DA :/). 

I hope I continue with this long line of Pokemon dreams! 8D


----------



## Fox McCloud (Apr 30, 2009)

*Re: Any Pokémon Dreams?*

So liek...

When I was little... I had one about Ash, Misty, and Brock coming to my house and helping take care of mah chickenz.

Also... I seem to have dreams about being sucked into my Crystal version at my " Johto hangout" a.k.a. Goldenrod, the Bug-Catching Contest, and that secret area with the three swimmers. :/


----------



## musical tears (Apr 30, 2009)

*Re: Any Pokémon Dreams?*

i had this weird dream with a made up pokemon.  one was called Megalow, and it could suck up sound and blast it back at you.

i was standing on a bridge over a frozen lake, with my pokemon, when we saw this pokemon thing walking on the grass next to the lake.  i said, "Zaru, go beat it up! i want it!" (Zaru is my Infernape) and he did.  The pokemon thing started running away from Zaru, and he soon got tired.  Then, i called on Nyuu (my Weavile) to go get it.  The pokemon ran onto the frozen lake, and started glowing.  Nyuu stopped in her tracks, and watched the once Numel-like pokemon evolve into a...Smoochum. 

after that, i woke up.


----------



## Purplemew12 (Mar 8, 2010)

*Re: Any Pokémon Dreams?*

I have a lot of pokemon dreams...It's a tiny bit worrying...but anyway, my first pokemon dream was about a Metapod. Not kidding. I think I found it in my backyard or something and I was like _weird...it's a Metapod..._ but my mind did not register it as a dream til i woke up, so for an entire who knows how long i was actually convinced i had found a metapod...my dreams are weird like that...and i was...seven...or so...


----------



## Chopsuey (Mar 8, 2010)

*Re: Any Pokémon Dreams?*

I have a lot, but I never seem to remember them. One I do remember:

I was a Scyther, hunting. I saw some big white thing and attacked it, only to be smashed into a tree. I then caught and ate a Rattata, then jumped off of a cliff-like place and landed near my patch of grass, next to my hollowed-out tree home! Then I woke up. I've had several dreams where I was a Scyther, I re-read Scyther's Story and Fall of a Leader way to much. <_<


----------



## ZuZu (Mar 10, 2010)

*Re: Any Pokémon Dreams?*

I had a dream where I had booted up a new Diamond game and when I barged into Professor Rowan's lab, Professor Oak was there and he said, "You have no potential now die!" and we engaged in battle. I remember turning into a Typhlosion and burning Professor Oak's Venusaur to the ground. Then he said, "Oh wow that was cool you pwned meh. Lets be cliche and tell ya to pick up a Pokeball!" (That was what the text screen said, dammit... >.>) I grabbed the Pokeballs and started juggling them. A Pikachu, Pidgeot and Treecko appeared and I turned to Professor Oak and said, "WTF IS THIS GAME?!" then Professor Oak unzipped himself and turned out to be James. 

I said, "Go Pikachu and pwn James" and Pikachu killed James. I was like, "PIKACHU YOU PWN!" Then I suddenly appeared in Victory Road and Wallace (I think.. from Emerald) walked up to me and slashed across my mouth.

That dream was frigging CREEPY.

Oh yeah, and I had a dream this guy with a squishy apple, knife and Kabutops ran into my house and said he was going to kill me but I said I was ill and he gave me the squishy apple.


----------



## shadow_lugia (Mar 10, 2010)

*Re: Any Pokémon Dreams?*

I had a dream about Luxray

I think I had a dream in the style of a National Geographic documentary, but with Pokemon. It was win to see a Swellow swooping in on a Rattata in slow-motion <3

I think I also had a dream about being a Gardevoir in PMD2 who joined the guild after your character graduated.

I also had a tiny bit of a passage in Quest for the Legends in one of my dreams. I think I was reading a strange, twisted Harry Potter book, which mentioned that "the center of Hell opened up in his living room."

The part from Quest for the Legends was the part about the center of Hell (or however it's worded), which was mentioned in the Volcaryu part.


----------



## Eonrider (Mar 11, 2010)

*Re: Any Pokémon Dreams?*

I've had two.  The first, I was playing Pokemon Ruby, and I figured out an in-game cheat that would make Latios come and battle me.  I did so and caught him.  I think the cheat was some sort of dance, because in the dream, I tried it in real life and it worked!  Then Latios let me ride on his back, and he carried over a stormy sea as I fell asleep clinging to his back...
Actually that's where my username came from.  Latios is the Eon Pokemon, and I rode him, so yeah.

The other one took place shortly after I read Butterfree's Morphic.  I was a Charizard Morph, as in human with Charizard wings, and I had to break out of a high-tech prison facility where they were holding so they could experiment on me or something, I can't remember.  But I managed to fight my way to the roof, and with one powerfull flap of my wings, I flew into a far away field and so escaped.


----------



## Darksong (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Any Pokémon Dreams?*

((That's a witty way to think of a name. :D))

I remembered something about my Swellow dream. XD

I believe I actually just put fake wings on my arms and forgot, because I remember looking to my left and seeing that my arm was through some sort of loop. Then I kind of woke up, so...

I also dreamed I found a shiny Geodude, but when I woke up, I wasn't happy because my dreams tend to foretell the future (What? I find that they do sometimes), and I didn't want to play Pokémon because if I found a shiny Geodude now, it would cause my shiny Articuno hunt to go on for a LOT longer. (I want one by July 3rd :D)


----------



## Flygon1 (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Any Pokémon Dreams?*

I keep dreaming that Sapphire has a cool swamp area hidden somewhere. Last night it was to the right of Slateport, but it's also been below Mauville in different dreams.


----------



## Flora (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Any Pokémon Dreams?*

Wellll, last night I had a dream that i was transported to this weird place in which I learned to train Pokemon.  i think it was a game tutorial.

I think someone needs to put that in a game XD


----------



## Eonrider (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Any Pokémon Dreams?*

I forgot one.  In this dream, I was playing Pokemon FireRed, but it was in 3-D.  Sorta like one of those adventure games you can get on PS3, but anyway.  I was at this awesome volcano place, not Mt Ember, in a cave filled with magma where a few floating rocks were acting as stepping stones across the magma.  I had to jump across these stepping stones, and when I got to the last one, I found a shiny Togetic and caught it.


----------



## Tyranitar freak (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Any Pokémon Dreams?*

I've had some rather "interesting" dreams with Candice and Clair.


----------



## ZuZu (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Any Pokémon Dreams?*

Last night I had a dream that Giratina was ruling the world, and me as a Ninetales walked up to him and said, "Oh STOP" in this English accent. Giratina hugged me! O_O

I woke up in the middle of the night after that dream and then had this:
The Distortion World was ripped apart by an unknown Pokemon, and I, as a trainer, was called upon to catch Giratina. He had escaped the destruction of his world, barely. I went to the top of a mountain, and spreading my arms wide, I shouted "Come to thee my legendary birds!" in Japanese and Korean at the same time. Articuno, Moltres and Zapdos flew in circles around me and I found myself levitating. Then Shaymin Sky Forme appeared in front of me and said, "Young trainer, dare you face the challenge of Darkrai's eternal wrath?" I nodded and then Moltres, Articuno and Zapdos joined me as Shaymin sent me to the wrecked Distortion world. I sat on Articuno's back and felt cold as he flew across the Distortion World. I found Darkrai and the three legendary bird Pokemon attacked Darkrai together, and it was powerful! Electricity crackled, fire burned and ice shattered! Then, as the attacks faded away, I saw Darkrai had fainted and Mewtwo was behind him! Mewtwo threw a feather into the air and Darkrai vanished.

Then I woke up in RL D:


----------

